# Internet-Probleme seit neuem Router



## LHS_X (30. Mai 2019)

Tach Leude, 

ich habe vor kurzem einen neuen Router bekommen... Eine Fritz!Box 7590 KB.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich öfters kein Internet bekomme. Alles 20 min für so 30 sec. 

Weiß jmd wie man das fixxen kann? 

PC: 

I3-8100
MSI Z370 Gaming M5
MSI GTX 1050Ti 4G OC

Lan Verbindung

Weiteres auf Anfrage...


----------



## rampensaurier (30. Mai 2019)

geh ins Router Menue dort ist eine rubrik  Timout oder soirgendwie da verbindet sich der Router immer neu mit dem Internet. die musst du dann auf null setzen. ich kenne die Fritzbox nicht so genau.villeicht hat jemand in dieser Runde der sich mit dem Menü von Fritzbox auskennt


----------



## LHS_X (30. Mai 2019)

Ich versuchs gleich mal  Danke erstmal


----------



## LHS_X (30. Mai 2019)

Ich komme grad garnicht ins menu  Weiß net wieso aber http://fritz.box geht net  FIXED


----------



## LHS_X (30. Mai 2019)

Also ich bin jetzt im Menu drin.. aber ich kann die Einstellung Timeout net finden


----------



## cdo (30. Mai 2019)

Hallo. Ich würde meinen, zuerst muss man rausfinden, warum du so oft Ausfälle hast. Wenn du dich in deine Fritzbox einloggst, links im Menü auf System/Ereignisse. Sind da irgendwelche Einträge und wenn ja, in welchen Zeitabständen? In meiner Fritzbox 7590 steht da zB sowas alle paar Wochen drin:
19.05.19 08:39:04 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: *******, DNS-Server: ******* und *******, Gateway: *******
19.05.19 08:39:04 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
19.05.19 08:39:04 Internetverbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: Fehlergrund: 4 (DHCPv4 nak)


----------



## LHS_X (30. Mai 2019)

Screen im Anhang


----------



## cdo (30. Mai 2019)

Also laut deiner Ereignisanzeige hat deine Fritzbox am 30MAY um 03:30:08 kurz (für eine Sekunde) das Internet getrennt, davor am 29MAY um 03:30:52, davor am 28MAY um 03:31:44 und so weiter. Also einmal alle 24Stunden, Mitten in der Nacht. Soweit so gut und normal. Sprich: laut deiner Fritzbox gibt es keine Probleme mit deiner Internetverbindung 

Wie äußern sich deine Probleme bzw. woran erkennst du das du "alle 20min für so ca 30sec" kein Internet hast bzw. warum glaubst du, das dem so ist?


----------



## LHS_X (30. Mai 2019)

Ich werde von allen Servern gekickt. Downloads werden gestoppt. Und dass halt so alle 20 min für 30 - 50 sekunden


----------



## rampensaurier (30. Mai 2019)

Was für ein Abo hast du?


----------



## rampensaurier (30. Mai 2019)

wie schnell ist deine Internet verbindung?


----------



## LHS_X (30. Mai 2019)

Ömmm.... Abo?


----------



## rampensaurier (30. Mai 2019)

gehst du mit WLAN ins Internet?


----------



## LHS_X (30. Mai 2019)

Nein Cat.6 Lan Kabel


----------



## rampensaurier (30. Mai 2019)

Hast du Flat rate ( begrenzter download)?


----------



## colormix (30. Mai 2019)

LHS_X@

im Router Protokoll ist nichts auffälliges was darauf hinweist das es Probleme mit dem  Router oder Internet Zugang gibt  ,

gibt aber noch ein anderes Menü wo man mal kucken kann im Router 
unter Internet DSL Informationen , da > weiter Blättern Störungen ... usw   u.a. kann man den Pegel etwas  ändern 


maximale Stabilität   bis maximale Performance ,wenn es  Probleme mit dem Zugang gibt?

heißt auf Deutsch man kann den Router drosseln wenn der Internet Zugang bei maximaler Geschwindigkeit instabil wird -

>Fritz!Box 7590 KB.<
was bedeutet KB ?


----------



## micha30111 (30. Mai 2019)

Ich würde mir erst einmal die unter Internet /DSL Informationen ausgegebenen Werte ansehen. Laut dem Log das Du gepostet hast sind da keine richtigen Abbrüche zu erkennen ( außer 24h Trennung). Schau mal wieviel von Deiner Leitung ankommt und wie hoch die sprich nicht behebbaren Fehler sind. Wenn das zu viele sind ist das zwar gefühlt ein Abbruch die Leitung bleibt aber trotzdem synchron. Welche FW nutzt Du? 

Gesendet von meinem HMA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LHS_X (30. Mai 2019)

Also ich habe mit der neuen Box eine 100k Leitung bekommen.
Die kommen bei mir auch per Lan komplett an.


----------



## colormix (31. Mai 2019)

und vorher hatte  wir eine 16. Leistung die funktioniert hatte und jetzt auf 100 hoch  mit Neuem Router  ,
ist das so schwer mal in das System Menü zu gehen ?

Wenn das eine Zwangs Box ist  mit FW vom Provider   solltest du dich mal an den Provider wenden , die 
 Provider  FW Eigenen Sachen sind in der Regel Schrott .


----------



## Matusalem (31. Mai 2019)

Meine Empfehlung, einfach um die Fehler Ursache etwas mehr einzugrenzen, denn es muss nicht die Internetverbindung von Dir zum Internetanbieter sein:

Verwende einen PingMonitor/-Plotter und überwache per Ping (1 mal pro Sekunde sollte reichen) das lokale Interface (127.0.0.1) des PCs, die lokale Fritz!Box (meistens 192.168.178.1) und einen Dir bekannten Server im Internet als IP-Adresse.

1) Bei einer Störung siehst Du dann genau ob diese wirklich die Verbindung von der Fritz!Box in das Internet betrifft oder lokal vorkommt. Der Ping auf das lokale Interface des PCs dient dabei hauptsächlich als Referenz, würde mich arg wundern wenn plötzlich hier Probleme sichtbar werden.
2) Tritt die Störung auf, aber Du siehst im PingMonitor nichts, dann sind die Netzwerkverbindungen ok aber es gibt ein Problem mit dem DNS.

Und schon hast Du handfest Infos und bist ein gutes Stück weiter.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2019)

LHS_X schrieb:


> ich habe vor kurzem einen neuen Router bekommen... Eine Fritz!Box 7590 KB.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich öfters kein Internet bekomme. Alles 20 min für so 30 sec.


Zu allererst vergibst du mal eine feste ip an deinen rechner.
Dazu machst du einen rechtsklick unten rechts auf das netzwerk-symbol->netzwerk und freigabecenter öffnen->ethernet (im oberen bereich des fensters bei "aktive netzwerke anzeigen")->eigenschaften (unten links)->internetprotokoll version 4.

Dort trägst du ein: (die fritzbox sollte die 192.168.178.1 haben. Wenn nicht, dann kannst du noch die x.x.0.1 und x.x.1.1 probieren)
IP-Adresse: 192.168.178.2 (rechner-ip- die letzte zahl kann von 2 bis 255 gehen, die 1 ist der router!)
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.178.1 (router-ip)
bevorzugter DNS-server: 192.168.178.1 (router-ip)

Danach probierst du erstmal wieder! Ich vermute ein problem mit dem DHCP-server des routers.


----------



## colormix (31. Mai 2019)

Der LHS_X liest eh nicht was man ihm empfohlen hat,
das  mit der festen IP Adresse ist Quatsch das hat damit nichts zu tun, es geht nur schneller mit dem finden und verbinden der angeschlossen  Geräte  wenn die vorher aus waren  oder  Router aus war  wenn  man eine feste IP Adresse vergibt .


----------



## Venom89 (31. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> das  mit der festen IP Adresse ist Quatsch



Den einzigen Quatsch habe ich gerade zitiert. 

Wenn es mit dem DHCP Server Probleme gibt, kann man dies damit ausschließen.


----------



## Poulton (31. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> das  mit der festen IP Adresse ist Quatsch das hat damit nichts zu tun,  es geht nur schneller mit dem finden und verbinden der angeschlossen   Geräte  wenn die vorher aus waren  oder  Router aus war  wenn  man eine  feste IP Adresse vergibt .


colormix-sches 2,50€ Expertenwissen... 
Server, etc. sollten immer eine feste IP bekommen. Bei Clients ist es i.d.R. Wurst.


----------



## micha30111 (31. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> colormix-sches 2,50€ Expertenwissen...
> Server, etc. sollten immer eine feste IP bekommen. Bei Clients ist es i.d.R. Wurst.


Grundsätzlich hilft das nur wenn der DHCP/Dienst deaktiviert ist. Bei Verbindungsabbrüchen relativ wurscht [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem HMA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> das  mit der festen IP Adresse ist Quatsch das hat damit nichts zu tun, es geht nur schneller mit dem finden und verbinden der angeschlossen  Geräte  wenn die vorher aus waren  oder  Router aus war  wenn  man eine feste IP Adresse vergibt .


Nenne mich altmodisch, aber ich gehe gerne systematisch vor und rate nicht wie blöd durch die gegend. Und dazu gehört nunmal, das man zuerst eine fixe ip-adresse vergibt was auch gleich die meisten probleme beseitigt. 


Poulton schrieb:


> Server, etc. sollten immer eine feste IP bekommen. Bei Clients ist es i.d.R. Wurst.


Bei mir bekommt so gut wie alles eine feste ip. (notfalls im router gefixt) So wird das netzwerk sehr viel übersichtlicher. 


micha30111 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hilft das nur wenn der DHCP/Dienst deaktiviert ist. Bei Verbindungsabbrüchen relativ wurscht [emoji16]


Du hast dir die antwort gleich selbst gegeben, warum die abbrüche am DHCP liegen können. Da braucht nur eine "fehlkommunikation" zwischen router und pc vor liegen und schon hast du das problem wie es der TE hat. Warum sowas vorzugsweise bei windows-rechnern auftritt, mußt du aber microsoft fragen. (zumindest bei android und windows mobile kenne ich die probleme nicht)


----------



## micha30111 (31. Mai 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nenne mich altmodisch, aber ich gehe gerne systematisch vor und rate nicht wie blöd durch die gegend. Und dazu gehört nunmal, das man zuerst eine fixe ip-adresse vergibt was auch gleich die meisten probleme beseitigt. [emoji14]
> 
> Bei mir bekommt so gut wie alles eine feste ip. (notfalls im router gefixt) So wird das netzwerk sehr viel übersichtlicher.
> 
> Du hast dir die antwort gleich selbst gegeben, warum die abbrüche am DHCP liegen können. Da braucht nur eine "fehlkommunikation" zwischen router und pc vor liegen und schon hast du das problem wie es der TE hat. Warum sowas vorzugsweise bei windows-rechnern auftritt, mußt du aber microsoft fragen. (zumindest bei android und windows mobile kenne ich die probleme nicht)


Das war nur ne Bestätigung dessen Du schriebst [emoji1][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem HMA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juni 2019)

*Ich hab mal ein paar Beiträge entfernt. Persönliche Probleme oder Gespräche bitte per PM austragen, danke.*


----------

